# 2021 Secret Santa.



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2021)

The future of SS is in your hands, people. For it to be anything like practical I need top side of twenty people, otherwise the same people will be drawn together again - it's not the end of the world, but can be awkward for people who make stuff (which of course is the ideal). It's early, but maybe if you could show an interest it would give me an idea of the practicality.


----------



## Droogs (21 Aug 2021)




----------



## Garno (21 Aug 2021)

Count me in


----------



## Fitzroy (21 Aug 2021)

Was just thinking about this earlier today. I’m in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2021)

I am being rather presumptuous, of course - if someone else fancies a crack at running it, feel free.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2021)

No takers?


----------



## Droogs (22 Aug 2021)

@Phil Pascoe - the name's Shug not M...


besides, you do it so well


----------



## --Tom-- (22 Aug 2021)

Keen to join in again this year


----------



## Hallelujahal (22 Aug 2021)

Yay I’m in and happy to help out Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2021)

Anyone uncertain about what it entails have a look from here onwards -








2020 Secret Santa ......and we're off!


try getting a parcel to Crete....... ours was garanteed deliv in 8 days by a proper courier.....it took almost 5 weeks.....Covid and Xmas......hahaha... only not so.....




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




Message me if you're uncertain, we need more people to keep it working (I've just looked through previous years and realised how many won't be in this year).


----------



## Rodpr (22 Aug 2021)

Hi Phil, I am new to the forum but this sounds like a lovely idea so I would be happy to join in


----------



## thetyreman (22 Aug 2021)

I'm in as well


----------



## Fitzroy (22 Aug 2021)

For all those perusing this thread wondering what this is all about. It’s the best thing about this forum, a yearly complete treat! No matter beginner nor master you just need to say yes to joining in!

You will end up with an amazing gift from a complete stranger! You’ll also have the fun of trying to work out what to make, buy, or gift from your collection to another relative stranger.

It’s the highlight of Christmas Day for all us woodwork nuts! Come on in the water is lovely. 

Fitz


----------



## bobblezard (22 Aug 2021)

Hi Phil,
Count me in, I've been meaning to for a few years now...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Aug 2021)

Rodpr said:


> Hi Phil, I am new to the forum but this sounds like a lovely idea so I would be happy to join in


Welcome, we even allow people who crimp pasties the wrong way and put the cream on scones before the jam.


----------



## Hallelujahal (22 Aug 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Welcome, we even allow people who crimp pasties the wrong way and put the cream on scones before the jam.


Phew that’s a relief


----------



## --Tom-- (22 Aug 2021)

I’ve only taken part for the last 2 years but both times have received really thoughtful gifts, carefully made by people on the forum, and get frequent use in my workshop. 

It’s a great chance to try making something a bit different and challenge yourself at the same time.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2021)

We need more ...


----------



## Gordon Tarling (25 Aug 2021)

OK, count me in - just hope I'm able to meet the standards that everyone expects!


----------



## thetyreman (25 Aug 2021)

we need YOU


----------



## Droogs (25 Aug 2021)

I think this is more appropriate


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (25 Aug 2021)

I am definitely interested. What are the rules of the game? Is there any kind of value limit? I looked through last years thread and couldn’t see them. Apologies if it is posted somewhere obvious and I am being a Dingleberry

Edit: Not worded great but I don’t want to send someone a pen box and receive a set of patio furniture in return.


----------



## Droogs (25 Aug 2021)

Generally, have a look at what the indicted interests visa vie woodworking threads your recipient actively participates in to get an idea of what they are into regarding woody things and then either make something that fits the bill (tool or box or never ending match {if appropriate, like for me} or even just a doodad that gets things square) or buy them something you think they would like. Usually £20 is the nominal limit although many go above and beyond in terms of value. What matters is that it is something you think they would appreciate and would probably like yourself unless you are @doctor Bob, who is just lazy and gets one his guys to build whoever he draws a new kitchen.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (25 Aug 2021)

Thanks. I get it now. Fingers crossed for Bob, I could do with a new kitchen. 

Definitely count me in


----------



## jcassidy (26 Aug 2021)

Count me in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Aug 2021)

Great. We're getting there. Do an advanced search for Secret Santa 2020 (or whatever year - I've organised the last three) - and have a look at the goodies involved if you have any doubts about what is involved, but don't feel intimidated - you can buy something interesting after looking at people's profiles, it doesn't have to be woodwork related. 
I take this on only because I enjoy herding cats.


----------



## Fitzroy (26 Aug 2021)

People’s motivation varies. I do it for a couple of reasons. I like to have to make something that I normally wouldn’t, and I like seeing people’s reactions to what I make. Having something you make then living in someone else’s home is I find a nice experience.


----------



## HamsterJam (27 Aug 2021)

Count me in


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Aug 2021)

Keep 'em coming - you know you want to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Sep 2021)

Oh, do come along.


----------



## southendwoodworker (2 Sep 2021)

Count me in this time.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Sep 2021)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## baldkev (3 Sep 2021)

maybe deema will send that new tablesaw he is restoring


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Sep 2021)

14 inc. me. We're getting there.


----------



## bp122 (5 Sep 2021)

I'm in, as I loved the last one!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Sep 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Sep 2021)

Bump, just in case you've all forgotten.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Sep 2021)

and again.


----------



## Fitzroy (9 Sep 2021)

we need 5 more. Calling all fence sitters, come on and put your name down!


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Sep 2021)

I've just looked through last year's thread and wow those gifts were amazing, im happy to join in but not so sure my skill level will live up to anyone's expectations.


----------



## stuckinthemud (10 Sep 2021)

Go on then, I'll have a go.


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Sep 2021)

Come on guys only a few more needed


----------



## baldkev (12 Sep 2021)

I just looked thru last year, some excellent gifts. Hopefully i can think if something suitable..... I'll join


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Sep 2021)

We have I think eighteen. It's viable as long as few drop out, but more would be good.


----------



## Stigmorgan (12 Sep 2021)

Having never participated in secret santa before I'm starting to fill will a nervous excitement, plus lots of ideas running through my head for what to do


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Sep 2021)

I'll remind everyone before the event - could you please go into your account and enter your interests if you haven't already. It makes it easier for the the person who draws you to decide what to give - you are more likely to get something relevant to your interests.


----------



## Jamesc (13 Sep 2021)

Hi Phil,
Count me in again please

James


----------



## Droogs (15 Sep 2021)

For those wondering what to make I believe Phil would like this


----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Sep 2021)

Droogs said:


> For those wondering what to make I believe Phil would like this




The corset or the contents of the corset?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Sep 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> View attachment 117906


Ooh just think of the splinters


----------



## Escudo (15 Sep 2021)

Hello all,

Sorry to be slow to pick up the thread.

Phil kindly sent me a reminder and I am very pleased to be involved again this year.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Sep 2021)

Excellent - keep them coming.


----------



## Krisskross (16 Sep 2021)

Count me in


----------



## stuckinthemud (16 Sep 2021)

Sorry Phil, how do you put your interests into your account? Sorry, no, not YOUR interests, I mean, how do I put my interests onto my account!?


----------



## Stigmorgan (16 Sep 2021)

stuckinthemud said:


> Sorry Phil, how do you put your interests into your account? Sorry, no, not YOUR interests, I mean, how do I put my interests onto my account!?


Click on your avatar to open a small menu, go to account details, interests box is about half way down


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Sep 2021)

It's looking good. I'll probably do the draw towards the end of October and aim to have the gifts sent by about Mon. 13/12. - that'll give a good six weeks to sort yourselves out.

I did ask that people list their interests, but I can't see how to look at other peoples' accounts (interests) - am I missing something?


----------



## Fitzroy (17 Sep 2021)

Click the persons name until you get to their main profile page, scroll down and there is a tab called About, it’s under there.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Sep 2021)

Ahhh ...... thank you. I didn't realise you could click on it twice.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Sep 2021)

Right, just a reminder - I've looked at one or two of your details, and there are no interests listed. There is plenty of time, but you are much more likely to get a gift relevant to your interests if people can find them easily rather than wading through loads of old posts.


----------



## akirk (17 Sep 2021)

Slightly intimidated by the abilities of others, but if you don't mind a slightly mangled lump of wood (door stop of course!) then I would be happy to join in!


----------



## baldkev (19 Sep 2021)

Ill put mine here.... fast cars ( an ariel atom would be nice ) alcohol ( cider, but not while driving my xmas present fast car ) and fast women ( whilst driving the xmas car )

Think that covers it


----------



## Stigmorgan (19 Sep 2021)

My gift doesn't necessarily need to be inclined with my interests, I will be happy to admire the craftsmanship that goes into an item.


----------



## stuckinthemud (19 Sep 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> My gift doesn't necessarily need to be inclined with my interests, I will be happy to admire the craftsmanship that goes into an item.


Likewise


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2021)

Good. Because if you are drawn me you'll have to like what you get.


----------



## Krisskross (19 Sep 2021)

baldkev said:


> Ill put mine here.... fast cars ( an ariel atom would be nice ) alcohol ( cider, but not while driving my xmas present fast car ) and fast women ( whilst driving the xmas car )
> 
> Think that covers it


I could just about do the bottle opener lol


----------



## baldkev (19 Sep 2021)

Bottle openers are good


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Sep 2021)

Time for a bump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Sep 2021)

Just a few more? Come along, you know you want to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2021)

Gotta keep bumpin'


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Sep 2021)

Come on guys if I can be brave enough to offer my pitiful skillset to this the rest of you can join in too.


----------



## jcassidy (25 Sep 2021)

To be fair, i have no intention to embarrass myself, I've been collecting unusual little bits and pieces all year with this in mind...


----------



## BEE13 (25 Sep 2021)

I think I need to say that I make things on a lathe that are of no earthly use to anyone. They look nice but that's about it. They're not useful or practical. If the rest of you skilled bods can put up with that and accept that I won't be adding to your tool chest, I'll join you. 

Brian


----------



## Hornet99 (25 Sep 2021)

I'm in if you'll have me?


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Sep 2021)

BEE13 said:


> I think I need to say that I make things on a lathe that are of no earthly use to anyone. They look nice but that's about it. They're not useful or practical. If the rest of you skilled bods can put up with that and accept that I won't be adding to your tool chest, I'll join you.
> 
> Brian


I'm hoping to combine my newfound love of turning with another of my skillsets to produce a gift that will also be of no use other than sit and look nic.


----------



## Lefley (26 Sep 2021)

Can I play from Canada?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Sep 2021)

You would be welcome, but the P&P would be prohibitive.


----------



## Droogs (26 Sep 2021)

We have a couple of active members who are in the US and Canada. Perhaps they could be the Semi Secret Santa sub group. Where you're kinda sure he exists but are having doubts


----------



## stuckinthemud (26 Sep 2021)

Shipping to north america may not be as expensive as you think


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Sep 2021)

Maybe not, but I can't commit other people to doing it.


----------



## Stigmorgan (26 Sep 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Maybe not, but I can't commit other people to doing it.


Maybe if those willing to ship out of the UK make themselves known? Would be a shame if anyone has to be excluded because they're in a different country.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Sep 2021)

I'll look into it closer to the draw.


----------



## Stigmorgan (26 Sep 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'll look into it closer to the draw.


Just looked at the royal mail site, a 2kg parcel under 90x90x90cm could be as little as £12 to send to Canada, I dont think that's too bad.


----------



## stuckinthemud (26 Sep 2021)

I'm OK with shipping abroad.


----------



## Lefley (26 Sep 2021)

I know in the aaw they ask upfront if people don’t mind shipping abroad as Some people enjoy getting things from diffrrent places. Also they will also pair people up from same countries sometimes. Aldo I believe they try and keep turnings to a, 6*6*6“ box, but one could turn a 3 foot wall hanging if they wanted too.


----------



## gog64 (27 Sep 2021)

Hi Phil, please put me down for the secret Santa. Sadly I can’t promise anything like the level of craftsmanship of many of the folk on here, but hopefully I can send a present that’s useful if not beautiful!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Sep 2021)

Maybe another of our Canadian friends would like to join in? I could pair them, that would solve any problems. It would make things a little less anonymous, but that's not the end of the world.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Sep 2021)

Bump of the day.


----------



## Stigmorgan (28 Sep 2021)

PM bump, come on lads.


----------



## Stigmorgan (29 Sep 2021)

Bumpity bump bump... anyone else?


----------



## Linus (29 Sep 2021)

Hi Phil
Give me a clue as to what's required and I'll throw my hat in.


----------



## Stigmorgan (29 Sep 2021)

Linus said:


> Hi Phil
> Give me a clue as to what's required and I'll throw my hat in.


Check out the first few posts and the link to last year's thread,


----------



## Linus (29 Sep 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Bump of the day.


OK, somewhat intimidated, but count me in


----------



## Stigmorgan (30 Sep 2021)

Same


Linus said:


> OK, somewhat intimidated, but count me in


Same here but it's the thought and effort that counts


----------



## baldkev (1 Oct 2021)

Id post to canada


----------



## baldkev (1 Oct 2021)

Mind you, i might post myself, i could do with a holiday


----------



## Droogs (1 Oct 2021)

just don't use Hermes


----------



## Lefley (1 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Mind you, i might post myself, i could do with a holiday


Don’t we all. I have not been out of my town for 2 years. Damn Covid!


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Oct 2021)

Lefley said:


> Don’t we all. I have not been out of my town for 2 years. Damn Covid!


I can beat that. As a live on site school caretaker I haven't left the school grounds for over 12 months


----------



## Droogs (1 Oct 2021)

That's sod all. Up until 3 months ago I hadn't been allowed out my front door, not even to the garden since 5 January 20 except to go directly to my chemo or radiotherapy and back inside and then I had to have an immediate shower. Technically I wasn't even meant to go into the back of the flat as my missus was there and had been outside.


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Oct 2021)

Droogs said:


> That's sod all. Up until 3 months ago I hadn't been allowed out my front door, not even to the garden since 5 January 20 except to go directly to my chemo or radiotherapy and back inside and then I had to have an immediate shower. Technically I wasn't even meant to go into the back of the flat as my missus was there and had been outside.


Ladies and gents I believe we have a winner   (sort of..... I think...)


----------



## Lefley (1 Oct 2021)

Droogs said:


> That's sod all. Up until 3 months ago I hadn't been allowed out my front door, not even to the garden since 5 January 20 except to go directly to my chemo or radiotherapy and back inside and then I had to have an immediate shower. Technically I wasn't even meant to go into the back of the flat as my missus was there and had been outside.


Wow. I think, we are going to have a bad regular flu season. Everybodies imune system has to be down with all this hand sanitizer and no contact. I have not been sick in two years.

but back to secret santa , I’d love to exchange with someone in England. We have lots of good stuff in Canada. Maple Burl, 18 year old Canada whisky. Lee Valley Stores ( my personal favourite) .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2021)

You're in. If anyone is happy to post to Canada could you email me phildotpascoeatskydotcom and I'll draw one of you early so you can allow for time in transit. Let's start with these only, keep the email to -

The heading - your user name
1/ Your name and address
2/ Whether you are right or left handed
3/ A short list of your interests.

This so that I can pass the email without editing it. Any other questions please put in another email.
Lefley, could you please do likewise. This doesn't apply to everyone else as yet, so don't panic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2021)

This the where the herding of cats starts.


----------



## stuckinthemud (1 Oct 2021)

So how many of us cats are there at the moment?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Oct 2021)

Twentyish. One has fallen by the wayside already and no doubt one or two others will. The more the merrier - come on you lot!


----------



## Stigmorgan (2 Oct 2021)

Early morning bump, come on guys.


----------



## Stigmorgan (3 Oct 2021)

Daily bump.


----------



## Stigmorgan (4 Oct 2021)

Bump bump bump. Come on guys surely there's more of you willing to join in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Oct 2021)

Anyone else happy to post to Canada?


----------



## Garno (4 Oct 2021)

I think I will Phil.

Just checked on cost and it is almost on par to sending a tracked parcel in the UK.



https://www.royalmail.com/sending/international/country-guides/canada



Email on the way mate.


----------



## Droogs (4 Oct 2021)

yeah, I don't mind posting there


----------



## Garno (4 Oct 2021)

Sent


----------



## Droogs (4 Oct 2021)

email to sky addy sent


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Oct 2021)

I think I'll let this ride until the end of the week, then draw one of you. I think the fairest way to do it unless someone has any objections is to pair the person drawn with Lefley so you post to each other. It's a little less anonymous, but I think it's probably the fairest way to do it with the P&P.
Any other volunteers to post to Canada?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Oct 2021)

Anyone else thinking of posting to Canada - please read https://www.royalmail.com/sending/international/country-guides/canada


----------



## baldkev (4 Oct 2021)

Hey, theres quite a lot we cant send over there.... nuclear material, guns, explosives, even gold! ( sorry lefley, looks like it'll have to be a boring present instead  )


----------



## Stigmorgan (4 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Hey, theres quite a lot we cant send over there.... nuclear material, guns, explosives, even gold! ( sorry lefley, looks like it'll have to be a boring present instead  )


Judging by the last one on that list whoever gets chosen better make sure they put their signature on it


----------



## baldkev (5 Oct 2021)

but what if you want to send nuclear material and dont want to sign it in case they find it?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2021)

Bump of the day.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Oct 2021)

Evening bump


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2021)

You're doing a good job there, Stig - keep it up.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> You're doing a good job there, Stig - keep it up.


----------



## Droogs (6 Oct 2021)

I'm beginning to think @Stigmorgan maybe has a little doubt about our wood hacking capabilities so far or is really desperate for a new Dr Bob kitchen


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Oct 2021)

Droogs said:


> I'm beginning to think @Stigmorgan maybe has a little doubt about our wood hacking capabilities so far or is really desperate for a new Dr Bob kitchen


Haha, nope, the only doubts I have are about my own abilities, I just like to make sure everyone is included


----------



## Chunkytfg (7 Oct 2021)

I'd love to get involved with this but my only concern is my lack of skills! I was in awe of some of the gifts that were made for people last year and I'd hate to have someone think 'is that it' when they opened my best efforts


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Oct 2021)

Chunkytfg said:


> I'd love to get involved with this but my only concern is my lack of skills! I was in awe of some of the gifts that were made for people last year and I'd hate to have someone think 'is that it' when they opened my best efforts


It's about having fun, my skills in woodwork are limited but I have other hobbies and interests that I'm very good at so plan to try and combine them all, it's the thought and effort that counts.


----------



## Chunkytfg (7 Oct 2021)

Fair enough. Count me in then


----------



## Lefley (8 Oct 2021)

Cmon guys and gals, where is your sense of adventure. Getting something from another country could be really interesting .im looking forward to it! My step dad was from Sutton Surrey. A lot of us Canadians have English ancestors.


----------



## HamsterJam (8 Oct 2021)

Chunkytfg said:


> I'd love to get involved with this but my only concern is my lack of skills! I was in awe of some of the gifts that were made for people last year and I'd hate to have someone think 'is that it' when they opened my best efforts



Join in and hopefully we’ll get each other and can compare our lack of skill  - of course there is the option of buying something.
Edit - just saw you did


----------



## Stigmorgan (8 Oct 2021)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Oct 2021)

It's 01.20 am in the UK and I'm wide awake so figure I'll bump this again just incase anyone overseas is is online and not seen this yet


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Oct 2021)

Bumpity bump


----------



## thetyreman (10 Oct 2021)

midnight bump


----------



## Stigmorgan (10 Oct 2021)

Good morning bump


----------



## Droogs (10 Oct 2021)

Sunday Hangover nudgette


----------



## Boozer (10 Oct 2021)

Seem like a nice intiative and I need encouragement to get back to the workshop and make something so please count me in, happy to post abroad. Pat


----------



## jcassidy (10 Oct 2021)

I'm in RoI so happy to be paired up with other Euzozone denizens, but not really bothered as I can always nip over the Border to use Her Majesty's Post.


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Oct 2021)

Early morning bump, come on guys get signed up, not long now until Phil draws names and it's too late to join


----------



## stuckinthemud (13 Oct 2021)

Bump


----------



## Stigmorgan (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2021)

I have a few who are happy to post to Canada, I'll draw one later. Because of the P&P involved I think it's fair to pair the two, leaving the rest of the draw as usual.


----------



## martin.pearson (13 Oct 2021)

I will have to give it a miss this year which at least saves one person getting a crappy gift lol

I am having to put all my tools & equipment into storage, I rent a workshop & the landlord is knocking them down to build houses. Having a hard time finding somewhere that is big enough & at a price I can afford, last 2 places I have rented were lets say not in the best condition but the rent was very cheap lol


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2021)

Right, that's our Canadian friend and his oppo drawn, if they could confirm receipt of the emails by email.


----------



## Lefley (14 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Right, that's our Canadian friend and his oppo drawn, if they could confirm receipt of the emails by email.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Oct 2021)

I've just emailed you - don't bother to reply.


----------



## Lefley (14 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I've just emailed you - don't bother to reply.


Early in the morning here haha. just getting light. Stuck my head out the shop door. 5 feet from me, mom and two cubs! Photo not to clear. Only phone sticking out door with hand shaking. And I got to go to work!


----------



## m.webb63 (14 Oct 2021)

I would like to join, I can't promise a great build for the recipient but I'll try!


----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Oct 2021)

Bump


----------



## stuckinthemud (18 Oct 2021)

Bump


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2021)

Me
Droogs
jcassidy
Fitzroy
--tom--
Hallelujahal
HampsterJam
Southendwoodworker
stuckinthemud
jamesc
krisscross
Escudo
gog64
Linus
chunkytfg
the tyreman
Boozer
mwebb63
BEE13
Stigmorgan
akirk
Scooby
baldkev
Hornet99

We have twenty four including me, excluding the two already drawn together and one drop out. It's looking good, but more people would be nice. Let me know if I've missed someone or inadvertently included anyone who shouldn't be in. I'll draw in a couple of weeks, so no panic yet. Search the last few years S/Santas for ideas, and then join in. You know you want to.


----------



## BEE13 (18 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Droogs
> jcassidy
> Fitzroy
> --tom--
> ...



Can't see my name there. B


----------



## akirk (18 Oct 2021)

I am missing


----------



## Stigmorgan (18 Oct 2021)

I'm missing too


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2021)

no longer.


----------



## Stigmorgan (18 Oct 2021)

Woohoo. Have to say, I thought there would be more of us.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2021)

A few regulars have gone over to the dark side.


----------



## Garno (18 Oct 2021)

Still not a bad turnout, 
And for the first time ever we have gone continental


----------



## scooby (18 Oct 2021)

Phil, I've pm'd with a question before you add me to the list.
thanks
Jon


----------



## baldkev (18 Oct 2021)

you forgot me!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (19 Oct 2021)

And me!!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2021)

Bump. Come along, Stig, you're not doing your job properly.


----------



## Stigmorgan (19 Oct 2021)

Ahh sorry Phil works been keeping busy, the kids seem to be going through a phase of breaking things and flooding toilets at the minute .


Come on guys, and girls. Get signed up while there's still time


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Oct 2021)

Bump


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Oct 2021)

Think we got everyone that's willing to partake now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Oct 2021)

Yer but no but ........... keep on bumpin'


----------



## Droogs (21 Oct 2021)

Keep bumping until the end of the month as usual and then you have 6 weeks to work out what you'll do and get it sent


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Oct 2021)

Just a thought as this has arisen before - if anyone would prefer not to give or receive from someone in particular please let me know before the draw. It's no big deal.


----------



## baldkev (21 Oct 2021)

Ive actually already sorted my gift to send.... and i quite like it..... can i give to myself?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Oct 2021)

That's the idea - give something you'd be happy to receive.


----------



## baldkev (21 Oct 2021)

Is that a yes?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Oct 2021)

Ex pats who've gone over to the dark side are still welcome.


----------



## Stigmorgan (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Garno (22 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Ive actually already sorted my gift to send.... and i quite like it..... can i give to myself?



You can send it to me if you want, to test the waters so to speak


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Oct 2021)

Right. Time to get your fingers out. Can I have everyone's details, please? I start fresh every year as people's (email) addresses and interests sometimes change. 

Your user name as the subject, then your name and address, a brief summary of your interests and whether you are right or left handed. This and only this, please, any other queries please put in a separate email. 

It is important that the subject is your nom de plume as otherwise sometimes user names and actual names are totally different, this is so that I can forward the email without any editing - it makes life so much easier. I have better things to do than chase people, and the more I have to do it the more likely I am to make a cockup. I'll get the draw done as soon as I have everyone's details.


----------



## Stigmorgan (22 Oct 2021)

Message sent


----------



## baldkev (22 Oct 2021)

Boom, done


----------



## baldkev (22 Oct 2021)

Garno said:


> You can send it to me if you want, to test the waters so to speak


 You'll have to bribe phil


----------



## Linus (22 Oct 2021)

Message sent.


----------



## m.webb63 (22 Oct 2021)

Phil, please could you message me as I am unable to message you, cheers


----------



## Fitzroy (22 Oct 2021)

Message sent.


----------



## Droogs (22 Oct 2021)

sent to sky email addy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Oct 2021)

m.webb63 said:


> Phil, please could you message me as I am unable to message you, cheers


Done.


----------



## BEE13 (23 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Right. Time to get your fingers out. Can I have everyone's details, please?


Sent


----------



## Krisskross (23 Oct 2021)

sent


----------



## scooby (23 Oct 2021)

Sorry, didn't see the message about emailing Phil until just now. Sending now.


----------



## scooby (23 Oct 2021)

Sent to sky email address.
cheers
Jon


----------



## Trainee neophyte (24 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Ex pats who've gone over to the dark side are still welcome.



I won't have any workshop time until after Christmas, so can't take part this year. However, now this has gone international I will definitely volunteer for next year, which gives me the whole 12 months to nail two bits of wood together, in return for one of Bob's kitchens. That is how it works, isn't it?

If I can't make anything in 9 months I'll just post a big box of olive wood - it would probably be better received than anything I cobble together, anyway.


----------



## baldkev (24 Oct 2021)

Yep, olive wood would be a great idea.... see, you are able to do it this year!!


----------



## thetyreman (24 Oct 2021)

message sent.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Oct 2021)

Keep the details coming, please.


----------



## jcassidy (25 Oct 2021)

Message sent


----------



## Jamesc (26 Oct 2021)

Sorry, Phil,
I missed my notifications on this thread. Message sent.


----------



## jcassidy (26 Oct 2021)

Just a note for anyone shipping across the customs border - make sure the parcel is marked with the computer code for 'gift', hand written notes won't cut it. Counter staff might not even know the rules....

Parcel From UK Lands Reader With Bill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2021)

Are you in S.I or N.I? (I assume S.I.)


----------



## jcassidy (26 Oct 2021)

Neither! RoI!!! LOL

Same rules will apply across the EU I'm guessing. and indeed from GB to NI, potentially.


----------



## bp122 (27 Oct 2021)

Hi Phil 

You missed me as well. 
Sending email today. 

Best regards 
Bp122


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2021)

Still awaiting quite a few.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2021)

One or two stragglers still. I'd like to get this drawn this weekend.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2021)

I have -
Me (for the sake of the count)
Garno
Lefley
Droogs
Stigmorgan
Baldkev
Stuckinthe mud
A Kirk
Fitzroy
Linus
BEE13
krisskross
hamster Jam
m Webb63
Gog64
J Cassidy
JamesC
BP122
Boozer
the tyreman
scooby
Chunkyftg
Escudo
Bobblezard
SVB
Rodpr
Hornet99
hallelujahal
Southendwoodworker
Adam W

I do not have as yet -

--tom--




If you are on neither list and should be, please let me know. If you are on either list and have had a change of mind let me know also. Everyone's had plenty of warning and I'm not getting into PMs with people I haven't email addresses for.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2021)

Herding


----------



## Chunkytfg (28 Oct 2021)

I've just sent you my info via a conversation on here as I have no idea what email address I'm supposed to be sending it too sorry.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2021)

I've got it, it's Ok.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2021)

phildotpascoeatskydotcom, for anyone else who doesn't know it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2021)

Six to come, please.


----------



## baldkev (29 Oct 2021)

I guess not everyone is checking back on the thread.... would it he acceptable to mention those missing ( i.e @Phil Pascoe ) so they get a notification?


----------



## scooby (29 Oct 2021)

Gifts ready. Just making use of the remnants of last years wrapping paper.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> I guess not everyone is checking back on the thread.... would it he acceptable to mention those missing ( i.e @Phil Pascoe ) so they get a notification?


I think I've messaged everyone.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2021)

I shall draw this tomorrow with or without the remaining few.


----------



## SVB (30 Oct 2021)

Phil - can I throw my hat in or am I too late? (I’ll email you too)

simon


----------



## Stigmorgan (30 Oct 2021)

For some reason I'm not getting notifications of new posts on all my watched threads


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2021)

--Tom-- can I have your details please if you're still in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2021)

29/30 including the two already drawn. Should be good.


----------



## Adam W. (30 Oct 2021)

Go on then, I'm in but I'll have to post it in two weeks as I'm off home in mid November.

It's a pre-made so it's all ready to go.


----------



## baldkev (31 Oct 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Go on then, I'm in



 a cool new church roof people!!!!


----------



## Droogs (31 Oct 2021)

Right better contact the CoS and see what wreck of a building I can buy off them cheap.


----------



## Linus (31 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> a cool new church roof people!!!!


Nah. It'll be one of those dressing tables he makes - all gilt and no drawers!


----------



## Adam W. (31 Oct 2021)

☝︎ Oh! 

I've got the feeling that disappointment awaits the unfortunate recipient of my efforts.


----------



## SVB (31 Oct 2021)

Looking forward to this. I’ve got access to the unsuccessful projects bin from that well known C4 programme so someone will get a treat to treasure for ever - I believe the word ‘heirloom’ has been used!!


----------



## Droogs (31 Oct 2021)

It is really cool and ever since Phil took over the prizes are getting better every year, first a new kitchen from Dr Bob and now a nice fancy frilly roof from Adam W. If I do this long enough I might actually end up with a new house


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2021)

--Tom--- please send your details pdq, or let me know it you're not partaking. I can't message you, and I'll draw without you later on - I try not to have people drop out after the draw, it causes complications.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2021)

Thirty people. It's a record (for me, at least ).


----------



## baldkev (31 Oct 2021)

SVB said:


> I’ve got access to the unsuccessful projects bin from that well known C4 programme



Out of interest, how many bed attempts can they fit in 1 bin?? Or is a 4 cube skip?


----------



## Garno (31 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Thirty people. It's a record (for me, at least ).



It's the highest amount I have seen. 

Well done everyone.


----------



## Stigmorgan (31 Oct 2021)

Woohoo


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2021)

Still herding.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2021)

JCassidy - could you please answer your emails? I'm not prepared to do the draw with incomplete info.

I'm discounting --Tom-- as he's gone incommunicado.


----------



## scooby (1 Nov 2021)

I underestimated the amount of effort it takes to organise this, especially when people go awol. 
Don't think I've said it yet (I should have) but 

'Thank you Phil for going to all this effort'


----------



## bp122 (1 Nov 2021)

scooby said:


> I underestimated the amount of effort it takes to organise this, especially when people go awol.
> Don't think I've said it yet (I should have) but
> 
> 'Thank you Phil for going to all this effort'


+1


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Nov 2021)

As Scooby said, thanks Phil your efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Droogs (1 Nov 2021)

@Phil Pascoe LESS fishing more herding 

chop chop 




 and


----------



## Linus (1 Nov 2021)

@Phil Pascoe Seconded, or thirded or whatever, thanks for all the effort - 'tis much appreciated.


----------



## Droogs (1 Nov 2021)

@Phil as a thank you, I have been trying to send you a Turkish Delight. But she refuses to get in the box


Cheer mucka your herding skills are very much appreciated by all of us


----------



## scooby (1 Nov 2021)

any idea when the draw will be Phil?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2021)

Just about to do it. I'll let everyone know over the next few hours.


----------



## bp122 (1 Nov 2021)

My heart is pounding....


----------



## jcassidy (1 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> JCassidy - could you please answer your emails? I'm not prepared to do the draw with incomplete info.
> 
> I'm discounting --Tom-- as he's gone incommunicado.


I replied twice now Phil.

I'll PM you too.

***PM Sent


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Nov 2021)

Yes, sorry. They went to spam.

'tis done! Please let me know one way or another that you've received the details.


----------



## bp122 (1 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yes, sorry. They went to spam.
> 
> 'tis done! Please let me know one way or another that you've received the details.


All received. I got ...... Oh wait, it is THE "secret", isn't it!.


----------



## scooby (1 Nov 2021)

received. Thanks again Phil


----------



## Droogs (1 Nov 2021)

got mine @Phil, judging by their interests, I got my work cut out making a multi positional fully adjustable uber accurate makita compatable sparkproof gimp apron. Ah well fire up the Fusion360s reactor and off we go


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Nov 2021)

Recieved, better get pineapple in gear now


----------



## baldkev (1 Nov 2021)

Recieved!

Today whilst i was painting some components, i was thinking.... maybe next year we could try to have a forum wide effort to make a load of wooden toys or something and donate them to out local food banks just before xmas? 
If we are smart about it, we could pick a few relatively simple designs or have an open thread for suggestions? Im sure we all have scraps we can use, so it largely doesnt have to cost much, just time... whadda ya think?


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> Recieved!
> 
> Today whilst i was painting some components, i was thinking.... maybe next year we could try to have a forum wide effort to make a load of wooden toys or something and donate them to out local food banks just before xmas?
> If we are smart about it, we could pick a few relatively simple designs or have an open thread for suggestions? Im sure we all have scraps we can use, so it largely doesnt have to cost much, just time... whadda ya think?


I love this idea Kev  salvation army or rotary club could be good recipients perhaps


----------



## baldkev (1 Nov 2021)

We are all pretty lucky to have the ability and kids would love it


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Nov 2021)

https://youtube.com/c/JolienBrebels this lady creates some lovely kids toys


----------



## baldkev (1 Nov 2021)

It could even be possible for some clever pipper with cad to do a couple of 'templates' that can be printed off at home and double sided taped to the workpiece and cut out..... like a toy car shape, or @Kittyhawk could do an airplane making course for us all  id sign up for that!!!


----------



## baldkev (1 Nov 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> https://youtube.com/c/JolienBrebels this lady creates some lovely kids toys




Oh mate, sign her up!!! If she starts now she could do them all by next xmas


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> It could even be possible for some clever pipper with cad to do a couple of 'templates' that can be printed off at home and double sided taped to the workpiece and cut out..... like a toy car shape, or @Kittyhawk could do an airplane making course for us all  id sign up for that!!!


And the best bit is if we started now and made a toy every now and then when we have a few scraps and a little spare time we could all combined potentially have a couple hundred toys to send out


----------



## jcassidy (1 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yes, sorry. They went to spam.
> 
> 'tis done! Please let me know one way or another that you've received the details.



Received


----------



## stuckinthemud (1 Nov 2021)

Got mine


----------



## Adam W. (1 Nov 2021)

I have mine too.
Let me just say in advance that................................ I'm sorry.


----------



## Adam W. (1 Nov 2021)

For not providing you with a new church ceiling.


----------



## Adam W. (1 Nov 2021)

.........or something dripping with 24 karat gold.


----------



## Droogs (1 Nov 2021)

It's OK @Adam W. I'm not starting the new house until next year and wont need the roof for a while yet , Dr Bob better hurry up with that kitchen though


----------



## m.webb63 (1 Nov 2021)

Got mine, looking forward to making something for them. Thanks Phil for organising


----------



## Linus (1 Nov 2021)

Got mine. Thank the stars for anonymousness  anonymosity anonibility they won't know who sent it!


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Nov 2021)

Received


----------



## bobblezard (2 Nov 2021)

Received and all good to go 
Thanks Phil


----------



## Krisskross (2 Nov 2021)

Recieved - thank you for organising


----------



## Chunkytfg (2 Nov 2021)

Also received although I'm currently at a loss as to what to make!!!


----------



## HamsterJam (2 Nov 2021)

Great job Phil - must be like herding cats.


I need to find some time to get into my workshop now.


----------



## Adam W. (2 Nov 2021)

Hint/ 
At life drawing this evening, I thought how nice it would be to have a small box for pencils to stop them rolling away on the floor. 
/hint


----------



## Stigmorgan (2 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Hint/
> At life drawing this evening, I thought how nice it would be to have a small box for pencils to stop them rolling away on the floor.
> /hint


Didn't realise we were allowed to drop hints


----------



## Adam W. (2 Nov 2021)

Oh!

Is that a faux pas?


----------



## Droogs (2 Nov 2021)

sorted i have an old school pencil box - not a bad exchange for a frilly roof next year


----------



## Stigmorgan (2 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Oh!
> 
> Is that a faux pas?


I have no idea but I'm trying to think of a subtle way to hint at needing a whole kitted out turners workshop with an endless supply of wood


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Nov 2021)

I assume everyone's got their info as I haven't heard from anybody who hasn't?


----------



## Stigmorgan (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Garno (5 Nov 2021)

Got Mine


----------



## Fitzroy (5 Nov 2021)

Hints could be helpful, but that’s what the interests is supposed to help with. Normally I surf the persons posts on here as they can give great insight into the individual. However many of the SS participants this year are relatively new to the forum, so it’ll be a more difficult year to nail it.


----------



## Adam W. (5 Nov 2021)

I don't think my posts would help much. I mean, who would be mad enough to make a facsimilie of a 16th century picture frame ?


----------



## Rodpr (6 Nov 2021)

I can't find any messages from you, Phil. Does that mean you didn't get my email (30/10)?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2021)

No, I didn't for some reason. It didn't go to spam, either. No worries, I'll get back to you later as I'm just on the way out.


----------



## Rodpr (6 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> No, I didn't for some reason. It didn't go to spam, either. No worries, I'll get back to you later as I'm just on the way out.


I am on your list of Oct 28th and sent my details on 30th. will send again.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2021)

Should be all sorted now.

If anyone else wants to join in, I can still fit them in, but there's only one place for them so specific requests are out.


----------



## Rodpr (6 Nov 2021)

I may have misinterpreted your email address - assumed 'dot'= '.'


----------



## Rodpr (6 Nov 2021)

Many thanks Phil - all sorted now - fantastic organisation!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2021)

Rodpr said:


> I may have misinterpreted your email address - assumed 'dot'= '.'


It's not wise to publish email addresses on open forums because of the risk of spammers, hence phildotpascoe ...


----------



## baldkev (6 Nov 2021)

Darn it, i thought dot was your middle name


----------



## --Tom-- (12 Nov 2021)

Darn it, gmail changed their terms so my storage ran out and it knackered my account. Looks like I’ll be watching this year’s event from the sidelines.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2021)

I can still fit you in if you wish, but you'll have to take it as it comes. Email me your details, please - phildotpascoeatsky dotcom and I'll send you your recipient's. I sympathise about Gmail - it voided random categories of my stored info. once before.


----------



## jcassidy (12 Nov 2021)

Package sent, hopefully BREXIT won't snarl the delivery...


----------



## Lefley (12 Nov 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Package sent, hopefully BREXIT won't snarl the delivery...


Canada literally has a warning that parcels have a good chance of being send back due to custom issues if sending from Canada to Ireland.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2021)

Can't blame that one on Brexit. For a change.


----------



## --Tom-- (13 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I can still fit you in if you wish, but you'll have to take it as it comes.



Really appreciate the offer but I’m happy to sit and watch. Not been a good year for me so probably shouldn’t take on commitments until I’ve sorted some stuff out anyway. Roll on 2022


----------



## scooby (14 Nov 2021)

ideally, I'll be posting this week if I get chance. Next week at the latest.


----------



## Fitzroy (15 Nov 2021)

Mine is proving fun and an excuse to buy new tools. Ideas and practice at the moment, lots of time to get it actually made, he says confident.


----------



## Garno (15 Nov 2021)

Mine has been made for a while now, Probably send it out next week or later this week.


----------



## stuckinthemud (15 Nov 2021)

Still got no idea what to do, might end up raiding my stash of exotic timbers


----------



## baldkev (15 Nov 2021)

stuckinthemud said:


> Still got no idea what to do, might end up raiding my stash of exotic timbers



 did you get my address yet? I'll send it


----------



## Garno (16 Nov 2021)

baldkev said:


> did you get my address yet? I'll send it



Too late I've already sent him mine


----------



## Stigmorgan (16 Nov 2021)

Well I'm gutted as what I had planned isn't going to work so now have to think fast before I run out of time


----------



## Adam W. (17 Nov 2021)

This is why it's best to raid the stash of readymades, regardless of how painfull it may be to part with them. 

Mine's going in the post today.


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> This is why it's best to raid the stash of readymades, regardless of how painfull it may be to part with them.
> 
> Mine's going in the post today.


Thats the thing, I dont have any ready made, my plan was to finish something I'd started but can't find what I need to get it done in time so now I'm trying to think of something else.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Nov 2021)

I'm sure you'll manage.


----------



## Krisskross (17 Nov 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Well I'm gutted as what I had planned isn't going to work so now have to think fast before I run out of time


Keep it simple - I try and remember this when doing projects other wi


Phil Pascoe said:


> I'm sure you'll manage.


It's amazing what you can make when you have a deadline - keep it simple


----------



## scooby (17 Nov 2021)

Just to let the sender know, I received a parcel on Monday. Thank you very much  I'm looking forward to opening it on Christmas Day.

Just asking, there isn't really a pizza in the box is there?

I'll be posting mine this afternoon, just need to finish wrapping.

EDIT: ignore the pizza comment. According to Phil, that wasn't my SS.

Posted my SS about 30 mins ago. I hope the recipient likes it.


----------



## Garno (17 Nov 2021)

scooby said:


> Just to let the sender know, I received a parcel on Monday. Thank you very much  I'm looking forward to opening it on Christmas Day.
> 
> Just asking, there isn't really a pizza in the box is there?
> 
> ...



I know what you got


----------



## scooby (17 Nov 2021)

Garno said:


> I know what you got


----------



## Chunkytfg (17 Nov 2021)

I Know what I want to make but I'm thinking its a bit simple and I need to add a bit more to the gift!


----------



## scooby (17 Nov 2021)

I wouldn't worry too much. I asked Phil a question a while ago regarding gifts and he replied 'send something you'd be happy to receive'.


----------



## baldkev (17 Nov 2021)

Ive boxed mine up but havent got to the post office yet  will do it after ive dropped the kids off tomorrow


----------



## Adam W. (17 Nov 2021)

Loving the anxiety.

Keep it up.


----------



## Adam W. (19 Nov 2021)

Well that was painfull to put in the post, I hope the new owner likes it as much as I do. I suppose I'll just have to make another one as a replacement.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Nov 2021)

I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know whom to chase later.

J. cassidy.
Rodpr
Scooby
Adam W
Baldkev
Krisskross
Garno
SVB
Linus


----------



## Rodpr (19 Nov 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know to chase later.
> 
> J. cassidy.


Mine is posted Phil


----------



## Garno (19 Nov 2021)

Mine is out Monday or Tuesday


----------



## scooby (19 Nov 2021)

posted mine on Wednesday


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Nov 2021)

I'VE GOT A PRESENT............................... It's not even December, I've not written a list or sent it to Santa, I've no tree to put it under. I'm sooooooo excited.


----------



## Garno (19 Nov 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> I'VE GOT A PRESENT............................... It's not even December, I've not written a list or sent it to Santa, I've no tree to put it under. I'm sooooooo excited.



No peeping


----------



## stuckinthemud (19 Nov 2021)

Royal Mail reckon last posting date is 17th Dec. I reckon I'm gonna need most of that time....


----------



## baldkev (20 Nov 2021)

I posted yesterday morning


----------



## stuckinthemud (20 Nov 2021)

Got mine. No pressure then!
Daughter has hidden it so I can't peak, tree won't go up for a fortnight....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2021)

The important one is done. I've received mine.


----------



## Chunkytfg (21 Nov 2021)

I made mine to send yesterday but waiting on the appropriate finish to turn up before I bung it in the post. 

Hope they like it.


----------



## SVB (21 Nov 2021)

Getting on well this weekend.…….


----------



## Adam W. (21 Nov 2021)

I'm off home to Denmark tomorrow. Mum will keep an eye out for the mahooosive present coming for me and I've made a space in the garage for it. 

No need to worry about logistics either, as she can drive the forklift.


----------



## Garno (21 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I'm off home to Denmark tomorrow. Mum will keep an eye out for the mahooosive present coming for me and I've made a space in the garage for it.
> 
> No need to worry about logistics either, as she can drive the forklift.



You obviously know I'm not your secret Santa


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I'm off home to Denmark tomorrow. Mum will keep an eye out for the mahooosive present coming for me and I've made a space in the garage for it.
> 
> No need to worry about logistics either, as she can drive the forklift.


Ahhh ...... good. Will she be able to manhandle the VB36 on her own?


----------



## Adam W. (21 Nov 2021)

Lovely! 

I'd better go make some more space.


----------



## Lefley (22 Nov 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I'd better go make some more space.


If your away and a v36 shows up. The time you get home she’s going to say nothing came while she checks ebay, and monitors tracking on all her new shoes coming from Amazon!


----------



## Hallelujahal (22 Nov 2021)

Mines nearly finished but don’t have an address to send it to?
Alex


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2021)

Sorry, I did ask a few weeks ago for anyone to let me know if they hadn't received their info. You have a PM.


----------



## BEE13 (22 Nov 2021)

I've received a present from Santa! 
Excitement building ......................... !!!!

Having finished other projects, I've now started to make my Santa’s gift.


----------



## Krisskross (22 Nov 2021)

posted mine today


----------



## Stigmorgan (23 Nov 2021)

Little brown paper wrapped parcel on my doorstep this morning, assuming it's my SS gift seeing as I'm not.expecting anything else so thank you to my secret santa, now begins the torture of wanting to open it and see what it is


----------



## Garno (23 Nov 2021)

I sent my Secret Santa out today although it's not very secret as we both know we are exchanging gifts with each other


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know whom to chase later.
> 
> J. cassidy.
> Rodpr
> ...




Any more?


----------



## Chunkytfg (1 Dec 2021)

Mines all ready to be wrapped and sent. Hopefully get it out this weekend


----------



## Stigmorgan (1 Dec 2021)

Mine will be posted at the weekend


----------



## Lefley (1 Dec 2021)

Mines in the box. My wife the post person, has been diagnosed with acute chromium and cobalt poisoning. she has had the birminham metal on metal hip replacement procedure for 20 years. She has been chasing varying problems for two years. so if you have this procedure get metal testing every few months we just found out the procedure was banned many years ago.

so I will get to post later this week.


----------



## Adam W. (1 Dec 2021)

Oh, that sounds nasty, I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## baldkev (1 Dec 2021)

Yep, hope all returns to normal for xmas. Im guessing that'll be another operation??


----------



## bp122 (2 Dec 2021)

Mine is 80% done, but I (and two others in the household) have tested positive for covid earlier in the week, so couldn't go out and get the items (ordered online now)

Also the small matter of having no strength to stand up 

Should be recovering by the end of the week, well enough to chip away at the last bit. 

I reckon I might be able to send it by 15th. 

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2021)

Get better soon. S#!t happens. If you do run late, let me know and I can inform the recipient.


----------



## Jamesc (2 Dec 2021)

I should be able to get the finishing touches done to mine this weekend and then post on Monday


----------



## baldkev (2 Dec 2021)

Just to clarify phil, you did give everyone my address, didnt you? Ive sent across the 50 quid


----------



## thetyreman (2 Dec 2021)

just starting mine now  should be finished by sunday


----------



## Lefley (2 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> Just to clarify phil, you did give everyone my address, didnt you? Ive sent across the 50 quid


Yes I got an email saying ship everything to you, and then you where going to distribute to the people. So if everyone receives a lump of coal, we know whats going on!


----------



## Fitzroy (2 Dec 2021)

Deciding to learn 3 new techniques for secret santa is not a smart move. I now have 3 prototypes, but learning lots. Still have loads of time, Xmas is the 73rd of December correct?


----------



## Adam W. (2 Dec 2021)

There's always next year.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Dec 2021)

Should'a started last year.


----------



## Stigmorgan (2 Dec 2021)

N


Phil Pascoe said:


> Should'a started last year.


I'm gonna get started on next year's offering this weekend


----------



## Lefley (3 Dec 2021)

bp122 said:


> Mine is 80% done, but I (and two others in the household) have tested positive for covid earlier in the week, so couldn't go out and get the items (ordered online now)
> 
> Also the small matter of having no strength to stand up
> 
> ...


Send instructions for final 20%. Call it a woodworking puzzle!


----------



## Adam W. (3 Dec 2021)

Mum hasn't taken delivery of the VB36 and I'm starting to wonder if you were fibbing.


----------



## m.webb63 (3 Dec 2021)

Applying finish to mine this weekend, so all being well, should get it in the post on Tuesday.


----------



## Stigmorgan (3 Dec 2021)

Finished mine this evening and I have to say I am so proud of how it's turned out, easily my beat work to date, I hope the recipient likes it a fraction of how much I do. Will be backaging it up this weekend ready for the other half to take to work ( she's a posty at Royal Mail )


----------



## HamsterJam (4 Dec 2021)

Mines complete and just needs wrapping packing and posting. Should be in the post next week.


----------



## BEE13 (4 Dec 2021)

Finished mine, now need to wrap and send.


----------



## Adam W. (4 Dec 2021)

Ooooh, this is getting exciting!

Hint/ 
I hope mine arrives before Friday, then I can take it back home and unwrap it on the big day. 
/hint


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Dec 2021)

I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know whom to chase later.

J. cassidy.
Rodpr
Scooby
Adam W
Baldkev
Krisskross
Garno
SVB
Linus
BEE13
Hamster Jam
Hallelujahal.
Stigmorgan.
Lefley
bp122

Any more to add? Tempus fugit. (I'm aware my name isn't there yet.)


----------



## BEE13 (6 Dec 2021)

Mine has been dispatched.


----------



## baldkev (6 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Any more to add? Tempus fugit. (I'm aware my name isn't there yet.)



 i hope you arent still saving up for a supercar, theres only 3 weeks left!


----------



## Hallelujahal (7 Dec 2021)

Posting mine today


----------



## Adam W. (7 Dec 2021)

A box......... on the step !

I opened it !!

Good job there was something which looked like a card on top to stop me going further.


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Dec 2021)

I've had to ask my other half to hide mine, the temptation to peek was getting too much


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Dec 2021)

Just got soaked to the bone walking up to the Postoffice to drop my parcel off.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2021)

Mine's done ...


----------



## bp122 (7 Dec 2021)

I have finished mine and it is packed.
Waiting for my isolation to finish tonight so I can post it tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet99 (7 Dec 2021)

I'm delivering mine by hand on Friday as I'm only three miles away having a meeting


----------



## akirk (7 Dec 2021)

Will the recipient not notice the reindeer and sleigh?!


----------



## Garno (7 Dec 2021)

akirk said:


> Will the recipient not notice the reindeer and sleigh?!



Providing he does not wear a name badge with "Hornet99" on it he should be fine


----------



## Droogs (7 Dec 2021)

I can see him being arrested by local plod after being reported as a peeping Tom or something as he tries to surreptitiously drop a box on someones doorstep. @akirk just don't pretend to be XDP deliveries or you will be lynched


----------



## Lefley (7 Dec 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm delivering mine by hand on Friday as I'm only three miles away having a meeting


So you are Santa. Delivering a secret Santa gift by hand. I knew he was real!


----------



## Lefley (7 Dec 2021)

Mine is official sent! 10 days expedited to England. Will be there before Christmas!


----------



## Lefley (8 Dec 2021)

Damn, I just noticed in my haste to pack, the card is sitting on my coffee table. Well another new friend, will have to post next Christmas!
oh and I hope my not so secret Santa recipient is not diabetic, you know, Canada and all, we do have sweet things !


----------



## Garno (8 Dec 2021)

I would wager he has a sweet tooth


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2021)

Any more to tick off my list?


----------



## bp122 (8 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Any more to tick off my list?


Posted half hour ago!


----------



## Hornet99 (8 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> So you are Santa. Delivering a secret Santa gift by hand. I knew he was real!



I certainly have the physique


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2021)

I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know whom to chase later.

J. cassidy.
Rodpr
Scooby
Adam W
Baldkev
Krisskross
Garno
SVB
Linus
BEE13
Hamster Jam
Hallelujahal.
Stigmorgan.
Lefley
bp122
JamesC
A Kirk
m webb
hornet99
Me

Any more to add? We're past the half way mark.  Mine's booked for pick up tomorrow.


----------



## akirk (9 Dec 2021)

Mine is on the table wrapped and boxed - hoping to dispatch later today...


----------



## bp122 (9 Dec 2021)

Received mine already. Thank you, Santa. 





Now I have asked the wife to keep me from opening it! Arrrrgghhh, torture!!!


----------



## Chunkytfg (9 Dec 2021)

I Had to use the box I was planning on using to post out a different item to someone but I'm hoping Amazon delivers other goodies today so I can nab the box to send it tomorrow hoefully


----------



## Lefley (9 Dec 2021)

I should have mentioned I grew up in Peterborough, Ontario, Canada. Our school always did things with our sister city in Peterborough, England. So thats why I was so inclined to join the uk one this year, previously I did the swap with the USA AAW.


----------



## m.webb63 (9 Dec 2021)

Posted today


----------



## Lefley (10 Dec 2021)

A


----------



## akirk (10 Dec 2021)

A box arrived on my doorstep this morning - thank you secret santa!
As per the normal tradition we do have mincepies in the house, (lots of home made ones) - so am sorry to have missed you!


----------



## Adam W. (10 Dec 2021)

I hope mine doesn't get confiscated by customs for being constructed from endangered species.


----------



## Droogs (10 Dec 2021)

@Phil Pascoe mine will be away on monday, waiting for the part I cant make without a forge and hammer to arrive.


----------



## Droogs (10 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I hope mine doesn't get confiscated by customs for being constructed from endangered species.


cool, always wanted a Vaquita skinned handled Black Rhino horn marking knife


----------



## Lefley (10 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I hope mine doesn't get confiscated by customs for being constructed from endangered species.


Damn, is Siamese rosewood endangered?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2021)

iirc all rosewoods are.


----------



## Lefley (10 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> iirc all rosewoods are.


Actually, I believe there are only a few rosewoods really endangered. But custom officials can not decipher between types of rosewood, as there are over 500 types, I think, so they put them all on cities. Siamese being the top one. In Thailand they guard the last standing large Siamese 24 hours a day. I have a large 2 thick inch board I got 20 years ago with paperwork when it was allowed to be legally imported. How many tools do we all have with rosewood handles on, from days gone past? In China one bed in rosewood can sell for over a million dollars.


----------



## Lefley (10 Dec 2021)

Droogs said:


> cool, always wanted a Vaquita skinned handled Black Rhino horn marking knife


Is that with or without the tortoise shell insert?


----------



## scooby (10 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Is that with or without the tortoise shell insert?


And a ferrule made from unobtainium


----------



## HamsterJam (10 Dec 2021)

This arrived today, thank-you SantaOnly 15 sleeps until I find out what’s inside


----------



## Stigmorgan (10 Dec 2021)

Just a thought but maybe someone could do a list of those who have recieved their gifts


----------



## Adam W. (10 Dec 2021)

Cripes! 

That was lucky, customs must have been having a snooze.


----------



## Hornet99 (10 Dec 2021)

My SS was hand delivered today by myself.


----------



## baldkev (11 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> In China one bed in rosewood can sell for over a million dollars



I better get buying rosewood handled tools!! If i glue enough of them together, im gunna make a bed!!  im sure theres plenty of rubbish guitars out there with rosewood fretboards.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Dec 2021)

RosewoodFurnitureLand?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Dec 2021)

I'll start a list of those definitely posted so I know whom to chase later.

J. cassidy.
Rodpr
Scooby
Adam W
Baldkev
Krisskross
Garno
SVB
Linus
BEE13
................
Hamster Jam
Hallelujahal.
Stigmorgan.
Lefley
bp122
JamesC
A Kirk
m webb
hornet99
Me
................
Droogs
stuckinthe mud
bobblezard
chunkyftg

Any more to add? We're past the half way mark.
Time to get your fingers out. I would edit the title but the edit facility is no more. Irritating.


----------



## Stigmorgan (13 Dec 2021)

Only a few postal days left to ensure delivery on time


----------



## Droogs (13 Dec 2021)

Mine goes tomorrow


----------



## scooby (13 Dec 2021)

I’m off to visit parents tonight and spend Christmas with them so I won’t be home for a few weeks. Got a relative keeping an eye out for any post/deliveries so I’ll update when secret Santa turns up. Without meaning to sound presumptuous.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Dec 2021)

Any more posted?


----------



## stuckinthemud (13 Dec 2021)

Paint is drying, will post soon


----------



## Escudo (13 Dec 2021)

Hello Cats,

Finished my gift this evening and will send first class tomorrow. My present also received safely and ready to go under the Christmas tree. Thank you Santa.

Look forward to seeing all the gifts in due course - can't wait!

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Tony.


----------



## Droogs (14 Dec 2021)

mine is away


----------



## thetyreman (15 Dec 2021)

mine's being sent out today!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2021)

Any more definitely posted?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2021)

ALREADY RECEIVED
................................................................
mine
fitzroy
stuckinthemud
bee13
stigmorgan
adam w
bp122
a kirk
hamsterjam
escudo
.............
gog64
krisskross
jcassidy
garno
svb
rodpr
bobblezard
chunkytfg
thetyreman


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2021)

Let me know, please, if you've already had yours.


----------



## scooby (16 Dec 2021)

Will update when received. Eagle eyed relative will notify me. I’ve got to go home for a day anyway to be there for a delivery (new bike  ). If the planets align, I’ll be there to collect SS.


----------



## thetyreman (16 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Let me know, please, if you've already had yours.



do you need to send a proper email? or will a post here do?


----------



## Krisskross (16 Dec 2021)

My Secret Santa parcel has arrived (I'm so excited), collected it from a lovely neighbour who kept it safe off the delivery man, I have to show her what it is when i open it on Christmas day. 
The parcel is wrapped so professionally, nicely taped around the sides and the top. Hubby eager to open it for me as i said it was from the UKworkshop Secret Santa - He said it was a suspicious package and he should check lol - Not until Christmas day i said.

I was so eager to post mine out, i just hope i have remember to wrap it inside.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2021)

I've had a report of a gift sent 2nd class that hasn't been delivered after eight days, so it's time to get your rrrses in gear.


----------



## Adam W. (16 Dec 2021)

Mother's upset that she didn't get a VB 36 to try out.


----------



## jcassidy (16 Dec 2021)

Received mine. Bit of a kerfluffle with Brexit but worked out in the end.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Mother's upset that she didn't get a VB 36 to try out.


As am I.  Upset that I didn't get one, not upset that she didn't get one.


----------



## stuckinthemud (16 Dec 2021)

Mine is packed and going tomorrow


----------



## Lefley (17 Dec 2021)

I don’t know how English post works, buts it’s there and up to them now!


----------



## scooby (17 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> I don’t know how English post works, buts it’s there and up to them now!



I don’t how English post works either and I live in England

It’s a complete lottery on how fast something will turn up…if it does


----------



## Garno (17 Dec 2021)

scooby said:


> I don’t how English post works either and I live in England
> 
> It’s a complete lottery on how fast something will turn up…if it does



There was a time when it was probably the best in the world, sadly we will never see those days again.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2021)

I remember those halcyon days when the post came early in the morning. Shows my age.


----------



## Adam W. (17 Dec 2021)

We used to get two posts a day where I come from.


----------



## Lefley (17 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> We used to get two posts a day where I come from.


Well I’m shell shocked! I paid for 10 days delivery from Canada. I inquired if I’d get my money back if didn’t get there in 10 days. They said check your delivery quaranteed date and yes I would get money back if does not arrive. So I checked and they would not give me a delivery date. Sneaky individuals. But low and behold this morning on the 10 th day I get an email.





thank God they never opened it at customs! Lol.


----------



## Lefley (17 Dec 2021)

Yesterday at work! Feels like Christmas here, working at a condo in Panorama ski hill resort.


----------



## BEE13 (17 Dec 2021)

scooby said:


> I don’t how English post works either and I live in England
> 
> It’s a complete lottery on how fast something will turn up…if it does



My experience is different. Royal Mail has worked pretty well for me over 30 years in business with only the occasional blip and no lost items or failed deliveries. Hermes on the other hand are cheap but often unreliable. One example - about 3 weeks ago, on a Saturday, I booked a Monday collection from my home address for delivery later that week for a birthday. They never did collect (not even later that week) and never notified me that they couldn't. Not only that but I couldn't find a way of talking to anyone and, later of finding a way to cancel the order. Going through the complaints procedure was painfully slow and difficult. A horrible experience. Unfortunately, although that's my worst experience, it isn't my only one.


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Dec 2021)

BEE13 said:


> My experience is different. Royal Mail has worked pretty well for me over 30 years in business with only the occasional blip and no lost items or failed deliveries. Hermes on the other hand are cheap but often unreliable. One example - about 3 weeks ago, on a Saturday, I booked a Monday collection from my home address for delivery later that week for a birthday. They never did collect (not even later that week) and never notified me that they couldn't. Not only that but I couldn't find a way of talking to anyone and, later of finding a way to cancel the order. Going through the complaints procedure was painfully slow and difficult. A horrible experience. Unfortunately, although that's my worst experience, it isn't my only one.


I've had similar with Hermes, I sold an overhead projector, I packaged it in a huge box full of packing material to make sure it got there in one piece. 2 days later the guy I sold it to sent me pictures of the projector in several pieces, the box looked like England rugby club had used it for a training session, had to refund the guy and took 6 months fighting to get my money back from Hermes


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2021)

Hermes here were very good, but the chap went to work for Amazon. The last collection I booked I ordered for a Friday knowing that if they didn't collect I could drop it off on the Saturday ........... I dropped it off on the Saturday.
That's three on the trot they haven't bothered to pick up, so I've paid for a collection and a signature, neither of which actually happens. No more.

At least someone knows how to get their own back -


----------



## Garno (17 Dec 2021)

Just received mine.

Looking forward to Christmas day morning so I can open it, maybe I should stay awake on Christmas eve so I can open it at midnight


----------



## stuckinthemud (17 Dec 2021)

Mine is sent


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2021)

Still a few not yet sent. Time's getting on, with a weekend between now and Xmas.


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Dec 2021)

My recipient isn't on the list, I hope it arrived OK, I sent a package to mum at the same time and she recieved it next day.


----------



## Garno (17 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> My recipient isn't on the list, I hope it arrived OK, I sent a package to mum at the same time and she recieved it next day.



Same here except I didn't send one to your mum


----------



## Stigmorgan (17 Dec 2021)

Aww she will be so disappointed


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2021)

I'm sure some of you have received yours and not notified me or posted. Make my life a bit easier, please, and do it.


----------



## scooby (17 Dec 2021)

100% not received yet. I’ll let you know when it turns up Phil


----------



## Boozer (17 Dec 2021)

Sent mine today, not received one yet and won't be able to check as away for 2 weeks, luckily managed to leave UK tonight despite rules changes with French.


----------



## Rodpr (18 Dec 2021)

I have received a parcel marked S/S. I am being good and not peeping.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Dec 2021)

Just past the half way mark for gifts received - we should be a little further along by now.


----------



## Stigmorgan (18 Dec 2021)

Hopefully they've all been sent but now, last day for "guaranteed" delivery was yesterday


----------



## baldkev (18 Dec 2021)

Mine hasnt arrived yet but this is devon


----------



## Lefley (18 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> Mine hasnt arrived yet but this is devon


I’m with you. And this is B.C. Canada. Last month we had massive floods, took out bridges, the trans Canada highway and whole towns got evacuated and flooded with 6 feet of water. Billions of dollars of damage. We were shut off with the Coast and the impacts are still there. Infrastructure will take years to rebuild. So it’s no wonder the mail is backed up and slow. I was just sent a box of maple Burl on Monday which usually takes two days to receive. I’m still waiting, with an estimate of Tuesday to arrive. So three times longer than normal.


----------



## baldkev (18 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> I’m with you. And this is B.C. Canada. Last month we had massive floods, took out bridges, the trans Canada highway and whole towns got evacuated and flooded with 6 feet of water. Billions of dollars of damage. We were shut off with the Coast and the impacts are still there. Infrastructure will take years to rebuild. So it’s no wonder the mail is backed up and slow. I was just sent a box of maple Burl on Monday which usually takes two days to receive. I’m still waiting, with an estimate of Tuesday to arrive. So three times longer than normal.




That sounds bad.... we are actually quite lucky around here, no natural disasters to worry about, just tractors and grockles ( holidaymakers )


----------



## Lefley (19 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> That sounds bad.... we are actually quite lucky around here, no natural disasters to worry about, just tractors and grockles ( holidaymakers )


Thanks for the translation, I would have been turning to the wife and saying have you ever seen a grockle, is that a rodent or something?


----------



## Lefley (19 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> That sounds bad.... we are actually quite lucky around here, no natural disasters to worry about, just tractors and grockles ( holidaymakers )


Pics of highway and town near us.


----------



## BEE13 (19 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Thanks for the translation, I would have been turning to the wife and saying have you ever seen a grockle, is that a rodent or something?



Actually, you'd be pretty close to the truth. In Cornwall, they call holidaymakers Emmets which translates as ants.


----------



## BEE13 (19 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Pics of highway and town near us. View attachment 124599
> View attachment 124600


Heavens, that's awful,


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2021)

BEE13 said:


> Actually, you'd be pretty close to the truth. In Cornwall, they call holidaymakers Emmets which translates as ants.


It doesn't actually - the Cornish for ants is moryon.


----------



## Lefley (19 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> It doesn't actually - the Cornish for ants is moryon.


A quick google search and your both right!


----------



## Chunkytfg (19 Dec 2021)

Mine will go to the post office tomorrow for a 24hr delivery. Apologies for not getting it out sooner, I've been snowed under with stuff and not managed to get to a PO.

My SS for me though turned up on Monday but I wasnt home and the 'sorry we missed you card' was blank so I assumed as has happened in the past the POstie would try again the next day. He didnt, so I finally relented and got the OH to go pick it up form the delivery office Friday.


----------



## baldkev (19 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Pics of highway and town near us. View attachment 124599
> View attachment 124600



Thats not so bad, nothing a bit of plywood and 4x2's ( 2x4's ) wouldnt fix!!!


----------



## Lefley (19 Dec 2021)

baldkev said:


> Thats not so bad, nothing a bit of plywood and 4x2's ( 2x4's ) wouldnt fix!!!


That’s what I said. I’ve seen 4x4 clubs that drool over things like this!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Dec 2021)

Still too many not recorded as sent, let alone received. Get your fingers out please, and let me me know if you've sent or received them.


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

Sent and recieved and am already noted on both lists


----------



## scooby (20 Dec 2021)

I’ve been home today as I received confirmation my bike was being delivered this morning. Post was delivered whilst I was there, junk mail only.
I’ll be back home in the new year but my relative said they’d continue to keep an eye out and let me know. I’ll post a message when I hear something.


----------



## Fitzroy (20 Dec 2021)

Someone said Christmas was the 73rd Dec, what’s all the panic! Thankfully I ignored that advice. Although having bitten of far too much to chew, I’ve finally managed to swallow rather than choke to death. It’s going out by courier tomorrow morn. 

Thought for a while I’d be sending a lump of wood and an apology.


----------



## bp122 (20 Dec 2021)

[QUOTE="Fitzroy, post: 1536595, member: 16532">]

Thought for a while I’d be sending a lump of wood and an apology.
[/QUOTE]

You can't steal my idea!


----------



## Adam W. (20 Dec 2021)

"Make You Own Whatever"....Christmas fun for all the family.


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

I'd have been happy with a box of wood  oooo maybe that's what I've got


----------



## Chunkytfg (20 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> I'd have been happy with a box of wood  oooo maybe that's what I've got


After looking at the previous years gifts that are made for people at least giving wood means you don't have your efforts plastered all over the internet! Its the theory I was seriously considering at one point! lol


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

Chunkytfg said:


> After looking at the previous years gifts that are made for people at least giving wood means you don't have your efforts plastered all over the internet! Its the theory I was seriously considering at one point! lol


Depending on how well/badly Royal mail handled my gift I may well be embarrassed for my effort to be shown, 8f it arrived as I sent it then I'm more than happy for the world to see it, it's my best ever creation to date.


----------



## thetyreman (20 Dec 2021)

mine arrived today! whoo! I will wait until christmas day before opening.


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

Yayyy a other name on the list, I wish my recipient would hurry up and let us know if its arrived.


----------



## bp122 (20 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Yayyy a other name on the list, I wish my recipient would hurry up and let us know if its arrived.


My recipient is on the received list. Unlike last year, I'm quite relaxed this time. Starting early definitely helped. Last year I was frantically getting the thing ready with 4 days to the big event!


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

bp122 said:


> My recipient is on the received list. Unlike last year, I'm quite relaxed this time. Starting early definitely helped. Last year I was frantically getting the thing ready with 4 days to the big event!


I sent mine 1st class and signed for, the tracking info says it was recieved but I'm not going to believe that until the person comes here and says they have it.


----------



## Stigmorgan (20 Dec 2021)

Scratch that, ive just noticed my recipient is now on the list, yayyyyyyyyyyyy (hope they're not disappointed)


----------



## Escudo (20 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> I sent mine 1st class and signed for, the tracking info says it was received but I'm not going to truly believe that until the person comes here and says they have it.



Me too. 

HH


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

Definitely posted.

J. cassidy.
Rodpr
Scooby
Adam W
Baldkev
Krisskross
Garno
SVB
Linus
BEE13
................
Hamster Jam
Hallelujahal.
Stigmorgan.
Lefley
bp122
JamesC
A Kirk
m webb
hornet99
Me
................
Droogs
stuckinthe mud
bobblezard
chunkyftg
m.webb63
gog64
thetyreman
fitzroy
boozer
stuckinthe mud
...............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

ALREADY RECEIVED
................................................................
mine
fitzroy
stuckinthemud
bee13
stigmorgan
adam w
bp122
a kirk
hamsterjam
escudo
.............
gog64
krisskross
jcassidy
garno
svb
rodpr
bobblezard
chunkytfg
thetyreman
southendwoodworker
.....................
linus
hornet99
scooby
hallelujahal
jamesc


----------



## Rodpr (21 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> I sent mine 1st class and signed for, the tracking info says it was recieved but I'm not going to believe that until the person comes here and says they have it.


What Stigmorgan said!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

Any more?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

By my reckoning there are eleven left to be received - four of which haven't been posted. Please let me know if yours are either.


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Dec 2021)

Think it's gonna need a Christmas miracle for this to go perfectly now


----------



## thetyreman (21 Dec 2021)

I posted mine last week.


----------



## Escudo (21 Dec 2021)

Glad to see, from review of the up to date list, that my gift has arrived!

HH


----------



## Lefley (21 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Think it's gonna need a Christmas miracle for this to go perfectly now


Christmas miracles happen all the time! We just don’t need to use one up on this one. Think of all the poor wee ones who are not going to get their Christmas miracle because he wasted one on us! Time to get to the post office, include a list of directions to complete your project if need be. We are all woodworkers. We will consider it a collaboration. I think they say those collaboration pieces are worth much more!

Merry Christmas from Canada!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

28 sent, one not sent explained and one answer yet to come.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

All have been posted bar the one. It's done.


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Dec 2021)

Yayyyy


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Dec 2021)

Wahoo!!! Well done everyone. Thankyou Phil.


----------



## scooby (21 Dec 2021)

Not that it matters but krisskross appears twice on the gift received list


----------



## Lefley (21 Dec 2021)

Well done, Phil!!! Out resident Santa Claus. I can’t wait until next year already! I’ve got big plans. Maybe a box of twelve Xmas ornaments like we had when we where kids. Those fragile glass balls, only fragile wood ones! Lol. If I make one a month will be easy!


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Dec 2021)

scooby said:


> Not that it matters but krisskross appears twice on the gift received list


Ooooo may e she was lucky and got 2 gifts


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Well done, Phil!!! Out resident Santa Claus. I can’t wait until next year already! I’ve got big plans. Maybe a box of twelve Xmas ornaments like we had when we where kids. Those fragile glass balls, only fragile wood ones! Lol.


I'm 100% planning next years already


----------



## scooby (21 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> Ooooo may e she was lucky and got 2 gifts



true


----------



## Lefley (21 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> I'm 100% planning next years already


I now know, I can send it cheaply by regular Canada post to England, if I ship it 8-12 weeks before Christmas. So Phil I need to know the address of my secret santa person by Mid September next year. Just a heads up. Lol, haha.


----------



## Linus (21 Dec 2021)

....and mine has arrived so thank you, whoever, and a merry Xmas to all!☃❄



....and sorry for my amateurish efforts


----------



## Adam W. (21 Dec 2021)

I've got a stash of readymades™, so mine are done already for the next decade or so.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2021)

Nearer the time I'll start another thread for the pictures - it'll make it easier for future searches.


----------



## jcassidy (21 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> I've got a stash of readymades™, so mine are done already for the next decade or so.



It's amazing you have the space for all those vaulted church roofs, Adam.


----------



## Adam W. (21 Dec 2021)

Trouble is, they won't fit through a post box so I'll just have to hang on to them myself.


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Dec 2021)

I don't mind popping over to pick mine up


----------



## bp122 (21 Dec 2021)

Top effort, Phil. This year's best herder of cats award is undoubtedly yours. 

Good effort from the participants as well.

As others have said, I can't wait for next year, and of course, Saturday morning!


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> Trouble is, they won't fit through a post box so I'll just have to hang on to them myself.


They will if you send them out as a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Adam W. (21 Dec 2021)

That might be the problem, I'm a bit out of my depth to be honest.


----------



## baldkev (21 Dec 2021)

Adam W. said:


> That might be the problem, I'm a bit out of my depth to be honest.



I dont believe that


----------



## Krisskross (22 Dec 2021)

scooby said:


> Not that it matters but krisskross appears twice on the gift received list


Lol I can confirm I have only received one parcel


----------



## BEE13 (22 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> All have been posted bar the one. It's done.



Well done Phil!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Dec 2021)

Another thread started for the pictures.








2021 Secret Santa Photos.


I'll start the thread in case anyone needs to start early. Keep this thread for photos only for future search purposes, please, you can always post them in the original thread as well for a bit of chat. It'll save people wading through loads of pages in the future when they only wish to look at...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## scooby (22 Dec 2021)

Had a change of plans so I’m back home (with parents in tow). My gift has just been delivered. Thank you to the sender and also thank you to Phil for organising.


----------



## Adam W. (22 Dec 2021)

Indeed, well done Phil and thanks for bringing the forum together.


----------



## Lefley (22 Dec 2021)

Krisskross said:


> Lol I can confirm I have only received one parcel


Maybe there is two things in it?


----------



## Hallelujahal (22 Dec 2021)

Just received my SS gift!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Dec 2021)

Still four to come, plus the two running late - the recipients know.


----------



## Stigmorgan (22 Dec 2021)

You're a legend @Phil Pascoe, herding cats is easy, you've just managed to herd a load of woodworkers 

Can't wait to see all the pictures start coming in


----------



## Krisskross (22 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> Maybe there is two things in it?


Oooo just the one would be lovely, but if anyone is feeling generous willing to send address


----------



## Jamesc (23 Dec 2021)

My Pressy arrived this morning and is under the tree awaitign the big day


----------



## m.webb63 (23 Dec 2021)

Mine has also arrived and is under the tree


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2021)

ALREADY RECEIVED
................................................................
mine
fitzroy
stuckinthemud
bee13
stigmorgan
adam w
bp122
a kirk
hamsterjam
escudo
.............
gog64
krisskross
jcassidy
garno
svb
rodpr
bobblezard
chunkytfg
thetyreman
southendwoodworker
.....................
linus
hornet99
scooby
hallelujahal
jamesc
m.webb63
lefley


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2021)

There would seem to be two more to come (two I know will be late).


----------



## Adam W. (23 Dec 2021)

As I'm in Euroland, I can legally open my Christmas pressies tomorow.


----------



## Lefley (24 Dec 2021)

And Christmas miracles do happen. A package from England arrived today.
looks like customs was admiring whatever it is. But I’ll wait til Christmas to open!

well the choc lab gave it the all clear. No food in it! Walked up one sniff and walked away!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

Excellent. Nearly there.☺


----------



## scooby (24 Dec 2021)

Well done everyone


----------



## Stigmorgan (24 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> And Christmas miracles do happen. A package from England arrived today.
> looks like customs was admiring whatever it is. But I’ll wait til Christmas to open!
> 
> well the choc lab gave it the all clear. No food in it! Walked up one sniff and walked away!


My cockerpoo would have torn the box apart just to doubly make sure there wasn't enything edible .
I hope customs didn't break anything


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

My Staffie would have just eaten it, no questions asked.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

One yet to be picked up/redelivery arranged, and two that the recipients know will be late. I'm done. Happy Xmas!


----------



## HamsterJam (24 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> One yet to be picked up/redelivery arranged, and two that the recipients know will be late. I'm done. Happy Xmas!



Well done Phil


----------



## Garno (24 Dec 2021)

Great job this year Phil, I think it is the biggest one since you took it over.

Happy Christmas everyone I hope you all enjoy your gifts


----------



## Garno (24 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> And Christmas miracles do happen. A package from England arrived today.
> looks like customs was admiring whatever it is. But I’ll wait til Christmas to open!
> 
> well the choc lab gave it the all clear. No food in it! Walked up one sniff and walked away!



Its good to hear your not so secret Santa gift has finally landed,

Happy Christmas


----------



## SVB (24 Dec 2021)

Great job Phil - the draw and allocation is a task but the trace n trace (see what I did there, topical!) service you’ve provided is really top drawer. 

Now just waiting for the clock to tick round to see picks on the photo thread. 

Happy Xmas all!

simon


----------



## Lefley (24 Dec 2021)

This is much more exciting than the Aaw draw in the USA. i love the part where everybody waits til Christmas, and the secret Santa stuff is great also. Thanks Phil. Can’t wait til pictures. And great for me as when I wake up, we are 5 hours or more behind ,there are always lots of new comments to read.
now I just have to go Christmas shopping, my first whole day off this month!
and yesterday was above zero,( rained) and next week is suppose to be -25c all week! 

Merry Christmas from a really snowy Windermere, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Linus (24 Dec 2021)

Congratulations Phil on a sterling job. Hope you, and everyone else has a super Xmas.


----------



## Escudo (24 Dec 2021)

Well done Phil. Thanks for all your hard work.

Can't wait to see the gifts and happy faces tomorrow.

Merry Christmas forum friends.

Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

Lefley said:


> ... and next week is suppose to be -25c all week!



Yup. Cold here as well - some nights it's going to drop below 12c.


----------



## Adam W. (24 Dec 2021)

-10ºC here and we officially have a white Christmas !!

Thanks every one for making this special, I'm looking forward to seeing all the hand made gifts.


----------



## Fitzroy (24 Dec 2021)

SVB said:


> Great job Phil - the draw and allocation is a task but the trace n trace (see what I did there, topical!) service you’ve provided is really top drawer.
> 
> Now just waiting for the clock to tick round to see picks on the photo thread.
> 
> ...


Indeed a great job Phil. But don’t count on £39bn heading your way anytime soon


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2021)

Garno said:


> Great job this year Phil, I think it is the biggest one since you took it over.



Yes. Thirty, and that's without the regulars from the last few years who've gone awol. They are missed.
I thought at the beginning it would be a struggle.


----------



## bp122 (24 Dec 2021)

Just less than 12 hours before I see what's inside!!


----------



## BEE13 (24 Dec 2021)

Grand organisation Phil. Well done.


----------



## baldkev (24 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yup. Cold here as well - some nights it's going to drop below 12c.



Are you sure??


----------



## Stigmorgan (24 Dec 2021)

Lovely and toasty here in my log cabin in the middle of the woods in Somerset, bit wet outside but the view from the windows is heavenly


----------



## Lefley (25 Dec 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yup. Cold here as well - some nights it's going to drop below 12c.


12! Like +12 , that is t shirt weather here!


----------



## Lefley (25 Dec 2021)

Okay it’s 7:37 Christmas Eve in Canada. BUT it’s 2:37 Am Christmas Day in England. If a package is from England for Christmas does that mean I can open it now! This is a big dilemma. For me and the dog , who is staring at his Xmas stocking under the tree and whining!

I better just go to bed and stay outta trouble!


----------



## Krisskross (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning everyone - Happy Christmas - Hope you all have a lovely day.
Just wanted to hop on and say - WOW,WOW, WOW AND WOWZERS, my presents (yes presents ) are amazing. I could not believe my eyes on opening the box, how neatly the box was wrapped was nice, but oh my gosh the presents inside are beautiful, the craftmanship is awe inspiring, I will post pictures later, may not be today sorry - Thank you again to my Secret Santa - I will treasure the gifts and use them daily. Thank you again,


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2021)

2021 Secret Santa Photos.


I'll start the thread in case anyone needs to start early. Keep this thread for photos only for future search purposes, please, you can always post them in the original thread as well for a bit of chat. It'll save people wading through loads of pages in the future when they only wish to look at...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




Keep the above thread for photos alone please, for future reference.
Feel free to post them here as well though for discussion.


----------



## baldkev (25 Dec 2021)

Happy xmas cats!


----------



## Mark-L (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas all…


----------



## clogs (25 Dec 2021)

Stig, 
u need a hot tub or a hot babe....hahaha....
Merry Christmass.....


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> Stig,
> u need a hot tub or a hot babe....hahaha....
> Merry Christmass.....


Who says I don't have both?


----------



## scooby (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope your tables are straining under the weight of presents, food, drink, and festive cheer. 

Many thanks to my secret Santa for my fab selection of vintage tools. Some to be put into immediate use, some that I’ll need help to work out how to use, and a wee project chisel before it can be used. Of course not to forgot a tipple of Irish cheer for later. I’ll post photos later on the other thread. 

Fitzroy


----------



## bp122 (25 Dec 2021)

Thank you, Santa! 

I got a lovely turned pencil case with some carpenter's pencils and a diamond hone, which will come in very handy.


----------



## Adam W. (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas one and all.

Thanks for the pencil case, it's got a capacity crowd already. Perfect !


----------



## Hallelujahal (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas and a big thanks to secret Santa for this amazing tape dispenser!
Alex


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Dec 2021)

I've posted on the phot thread but gonna add it here too, the biggest thakyou followed by  to my SS I absolutely love my gifts, the skill and effort put into them is plain to see, thank you so much


----------



## stuckinthemud (25 Dec 2021)

Whoever my SS is did a great job, the bracket is soo small at just under 4" x 3", really tricky to carve at this scale, and in oak, just to make things doubly difficult. Lovely work.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2021)

Fab haul of vintage loot. Brass backsaw means I may have to finally have a crack at some dovetails. The two Moore and Wright instruments have the better or me, one is for turning I think, the other has the better of me!


----------



## thetyreman (25 Dec 2021)

very happy with my gifts thankyou + happy christmas.


----------



## Stigmorgan (25 Dec 2021)

Some absolutely amazing gifts this year, can't wait to see them all, keep the pics coming guys


----------



## jcassidy (25 Dec 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> Fab haul of vintage loot. Brass backsaw means I may have to finally have a crack at some dovetails. The two Moore and Wright instruments have the better or me, one is for turning I think, the other has the better of me!
> View attachment 125067
> 
> View attachment 125064
> ...



They would appear to be a odd-leg caliper for scribing a mark a set distance from an edge, and an outside calliper. And an ebony gauge. A lovely Sheffield steel punch. If I had to guess, I'd say they are old new stock found in the cellar of a rural Co. Dublin hardware store that closed in the '80s.

The chisel appears to be a 3/4" Sheffield cast steel chisel ground down to 18mm for a depth of 4mm, presumably for veneer work.

And that bottle looks remarkably like a bottle of fine whiskey, distilled in the big Cooley distillery and aged in bourbon casks in old riverside John Locke distillery in Kilbeggan, which is excellent over ice, but not so valuable that you couldn't make a cocktail if so desired.

Just guessing, like.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 Dec 2021)

jcassidy said:


> They would appear to be a odd-leg caliper for scribing a mark a set distance from an edge, and an outside calliper. And an ebony gauge. A lovely Sheffield steel punch. If I had to guess, I'd say they are old new stock found in the cellar of a rural Co. Dublin hardware store that closed in the '80s.
> 
> The chisel appears to be a 3/4" Sheffield cast steel chisel ground down to 18mm for a depth of 4mm, presumably for veneer work.
> 
> ...


Would have been rude not to! Happy Xmas all, I hope you’ve had a great day and are now chilling out!

The black nail is the lasting legacy of my SS gift. Belted myself with a hammer, doh.


----------



## Stigmorgan (26 Dec 2021)

It's 2am now so I guess it's happy boxing day, I hope you all had a fantastic day, hopefully more pics will be posted here as well as the photo thread so we can all chat about what we got


----------



## Lefley (26 Dec 2021)

Stigmorgan said:


> It's 2am now so I guess it's happy boxing day, I hope you all had a fantastic day, hopefully more pics will be posted here as well as the photo thread so we can all chat about what we got


What is 8:48 Christmas night here in Canada. I quess if I ever want to know what’s going on tommorrow I can always ask you guys the day before!


----------



## Adam W. (26 Dec 2021)

stuckinthemud said:


> Whoever my SS is did a great job, the bracket is soo small at just under 4" x 3", really tricky to carve at this scale, and in oak, just to make things doubly difficult. Lovely work.View attachment 125050
> View attachment 125051



That looks like a scrolling oak leaf bracket from the ceiling of the Reform Club on Pall Mall, c.1840.


----------



## jcassidy (26 Dec 2021)

Pressies opened, dinner ate, house cleaned, dishwasher emptied x2, dog walked x2, family movie watched, and everyone bar me is conked out in bed. 

Feet up, Wheel of Time on big screen, whiskey time.


----------



## Linus (26 Dec 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Pressies opened, dinner ate, house cleaned, dishwasher emptied x2, dog walked x2, family movie watched, and everyone bar me is conked out in bed.
> 
> Feet up, Wheel of Time on big screen, whiskey time.


The only thing I recall of Tullamore Dew is the worst hangover I ever had before or since!


----------



## Linus (26 Dec 2021)

Many thanks to my Secret Santa. Details on t'other thread.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Dec 2021)

Linus said:


> The only thing I recall of Tullamore Dew is the worst hangover I ever had before or since!


I had an acquaintance who came from Cobh. He drank Jameson's (insisting it is jamm eson's not Jameson's) and wouldn't touch that Northern Irish muck Bushmills. Every time I bought a round I gave him Bushmills - he never noticed for years. Black Bush is rather wonderful, I surprised they haven't had to rename it yet.


----------



## baldkev (26 Dec 2021)

Jeez phil, you just had to go there  now there'll be a petition and all sorts.... the white cliffs of dover are screwed too, and what to become of the isle of wight???? I mean, it sounds like it might offend  

Please disregard this post if you are offended, it is only meant for comedic value


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Dec 2021)

As was mine. I'm a fat bald crippled country bumpkin, taking offence is below my pay grade.


----------



## jcassidy (27 Dec 2021)

I don't drink Bushmills either! It's either Irish whiskey or Scotch single malts.

Is Bushmills Irish? An excellent demonstration of Northern Irish Unionism... we're not Irish, we're British! But our cows, sheep, eggs and whiskey are Irish!

I'm not even a capital R republican. But that BS annoys the bejaysus out of me.


----------



## Lefley (28 Dec 2021)

Well I think SS was a huge success. Thank you for allowing me to enter. I got the biggest best gift of all. A new friend from England!

hope everyone had a merry Christmas and from Canada to you, have a very happy new year.

thank you Phil for organizing, put me down for next year! I‘ve got an awesome idea for next year!


----------



## Stigmorgan (28 Dec 2021)

Ditto what @Lefley said, I'm 100% in for next year. Also happy to be lefley new friend next year


----------



## baldkev (28 Dec 2021)

You'll start a bidding war!! People will be lining up to bribe phil 

P.s im 2nd in line if stig pulls out


----------



## Droogs (31 Dec 2021)

Just to let you know @Phil Pascoe my local RM depot is not open to the public until after the new year 5th Jan, so will pick up my SS then. They still claim they tried to deliver but no one was in, even though my flat has not been empty since 2019 as we are both on the shielded/ high risk group and have had at least one of us in at all times since then.


----------



## Adam W. (1 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> You'll start a bidding war!! People will be lining up to bribe phil
> 
> P.s im 2nd in line if stig pulls out


Hey !

I was first.

Although my pencil case gets better every day...thank you whoever made it, I love it.


----------



## Hornet99 (8 Jan 2022)

Well...... The gift I received [you know who you are] is amazing and absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much. The ladies over Xmas were fighting over the dining table SS Gift such is the design and build quality. Thanks


----------



## Stigmorgan (8 Jan 2022)

@Hornet99 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## baldkev (8 Jan 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> @Hornet99 pics or it didn't happen



What type of fighting?? Mud wrestling??


----------



## Hornet99 (14 Jan 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> @Hornet99 pics or it didn't happen



 if only I knew how


----------



## Stigmorgan (15 Jan 2022)

Hornet99 said:


> if only I knew how


To take them or post them?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Jan 2022)

Hornet99 said:


> if only I knew how


Can you not enlist the help of a child?

Edit - in anyone thinks I'm being facetious, that's what I do.


----------



## Hornet99 (19 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Can you not enlist the help of a child?
> 
> Edit - in anyone thinks I'm being facetious, that's what I do.



They've all left home thank god and swmbo is worse than me


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Jan 2022)

When I was a boy and we got a VHS machine my granddad always used to ask me to work it for him. I thought it was just to get me working for him but actually ow I understand he properly had no idea how to use it. I’m the same with our Xbox, I have to ask the kids to set it up if I want to play a game.


----------



## Lefley (25 Jan 2022)

Okay. I am beyond impressed with my first ever personal pen. I’ve been sitting here all weekend doing company books and taxes with my new secret Santa pen. And I have to admit, it not only writes, it flows. It’s a joy to use. Who knew that a homemade pen could be so much better then your usual five finger discount pens you get from the insurance company when you go in and pay your insurance each year. Thank you so much, Garno. I’m never going to be able to go back to the generic pens I have setting around. The only thing I could see doing better is somehow putting a facial recognition lock on the box, so no one could ever use it on me!


----------



## Garno (25 Jan 2022)

Lefley said:


> Okay. I am beyond impressed with my first ever personal pen. I’ve been sitting here all weekend doing company books and taxes with my new secret Santa pen. And I have to admit, it not only writes, it flows. It’s a joy to use. Who knew that a homemade pen could be so much better then your usual five finger discount pens you get from the insurance company when you go in and pay your insurance each year. Thank you so much, Garno. I’m never going to be able to go back to the generic pens I have setting around. The only thing I could see doing better is somehow putting a facial recognition lock on the box, so no one could ever use it on me!



With the amount of overseas members we have on the forums it was so important that the first time they were included in the secret Santa that the gifts were "right". This years SS produced some wonderful presents, and that in turn makes even more people wanting to get involved. Personally I really like the international touch, you and I were the first people to do it and I hope it goes from strength to strength. There are a lot of people wanting you as their secret Santa so hopefully it will take off.

I am really happy you enjoyed your gift and that it still impresses after a month of you getting it, however I noticed there is no mention of the sausage recipe's  I will be using the blanks you sent soon I just want to "marry" them up with the right pen kit. If you happen to put the wrong number in the books don't go blaming the pen


----------



## Droogs (7 Mar 2022)

This is to let my SS know his second try arrived on friday but I hadn't been able to post as I was recovering from surgery (fusion to repair damage caused by the Oesteomyalitis) and only got to open the box this morning. I think it is a fantastic gift and being only their second try at turning has turned out (lol) superbly. I got a lovely wiff of linseed as I opened the box to find a really lovely bowl. You have done very well as when her ladyship saw it she said "That will go nice in the bedroom, I have just the job for that." Very high praise indeed as the only thing I've made that was allowed in the bedroom has been the skirting. . It wasn't until I read the accompanying letter I realised that there was a rather nice Garlic gents veneer saw as well, this will get a lot of use once I am back in the workshop. SWMBO has put it somewhere safe for now as I have basically been high as a kite since Thursday. Pics will follow once I remember how to get them off my phone and onto the forum and the password to access the sodding phones email


----------



## Garno (7 Mar 2022)

Both myself and Jan wish you a full and speedy recovery @Droogs mate


----------

